# 16 month sentence for egg smuggler



## herptrader (Mar 23, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-23-2010
*Source:* Australian Customs Media Release

A 53-year-old Western Australia man has been found guilty and sentenced to 16 months imprisonment for attempting to smuggle parrot eggs into Australia.

Mr Kevin Gledhill pleaded guilty in the Perth District Court earlier this month, and was convicted of importing eggs into Australia contrary to Regulation 303CD of the Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation (EPBC) Act 1999.
He was sentenced to 16 months imprisonment with a minimum of eight months to serve.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Goodspeed98 (Mar 25, 2010)

i am sorry to hear that ,hope you can cover from this although is gard to back from and be the same without anything happened .


----------



## slim6y (Mar 25, 2010)

Goodspeed98 said:


> i am sorry to hear that ,hope you can cover from this although is gard to back from and be the same without anything happened .



What?


----------



## Retic (Mar 25, 2010)

Who said what now ?


----------



## shlanger (Mar 25, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't drink the stuff, but if you're going to make it I'll take it with no sugar and a little milk.... No... Wait... Hold the milk.


----------



## billiemay (Mar 25, 2010)

Goodspeed98 said:


> hope you can cover from this although is gard to back from and be the same without anything happened .




I hope you can recover from this although it's hard to come back from and for things to be the same, like nothing happened??


----------



## slacker (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm thinking that might translate to:

"I am sorry to hear that. I hope you can recover from this [incarceration], although it's hard to go back to the way you were, as though nothing has happened."


----------



## slim6y (Mar 25, 2010)

WHO?

Seriously... Who????


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 25, 2010)

What an AWESOME first post!!! lol.


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 25, 2010)

What the???


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 25, 2010)

:?:?:?:?:?


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 25, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I don't drink the stuff, but if you're going to make it I'll take it with no sugar and a little milk.... No... Wait... Hold the milk.


 forget the sugar & milk, & the tea for that matter.. just give me a mug of scotch.. then i could under stand that...:shock:


----------



## dottyback (Mar 25, 2010)

godspeed..


----------



## Wally (Mar 25, 2010)

Maybe a little too ' good '.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 25, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> Maybe a little too ' good '.


 '98' was a good year for it to...maybe he's still affected by it....:shock:...lol...


----------



## Australis (Mar 25, 2010)

Geez.. they take bird smuggling more seriously than reptiles.


----------

